# Astbruch



## trampelkraut (19. Feb. 2017)

Hallo,

beim schneiden der Wassertriebe an unserem alten Apfelbaum brach ein 15 cm dicker Ast ab. zum Glück verfing sich die Leiter in einem anderen Ast, so das niemand zu Schaden kam.

Nach genauerer Begutachtung des Baumes traf ich die Entscheidung alle Äste die nicht mehr vertrauenswürdig aussahen abzuschneiden. Dem Baum fehlt jetzt absolut die Form. Im Herbst werde ich die Motorsäge ganz unten ansetzen, und einen neuen Baum pflanzen.

Der Baum wurde ca. 1960 gepflanzt, das ist für einen Apfelbaum ein schönes Alter.


----------



## jolantha (19. Feb. 2017)

Trägt er denn immer noch ? Wenn ja, würde ich eventuell mal einen Baumschnittexperten dazu holen,
der Deinem Apfelbaum einen Verjüngungsschnitt gönnt. 
Vielleicht sagt der Dir aber auch, daß es sich nicht mehr lohnt, dann würde ich ihn gleich fällen.


----------



## trampelkraut (19. Feb. 2017)

Der Baum war immer ein toller Schattenspender, deshalb will ich ihn in diesem Jahr noch stehen lassen. Ein Verjüngungsschnitt macht glaube ich keinen Sinn mehr. Ich werde im Herbst einen neuen pflanzen, und werde dann bis er groß genug gewachsen ist ein Sonnensegel anbringen.


----------



## jolantha (19. Feb. 2017)

An den Schattenspendereffekt habe ich nicht gedacht, dann dürfter er bei mir bleiben, solange er seinen
Job erfüllt, egal wie er aussieht


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Feb. 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Ein Verjüngungsschnitt macht glaube ich keinen Sinn mehr.


Unser innen zum teil hole Apfelbaum hat auch einen Verjüngungsschnitt bekommen und Sieht jetzt wieder gut aus.
Scheinen auch diverse Tiere drinnen zu leben. Schau mal da.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/ameisen-höhlen-baum-aus.46852/#post-537524

Schnittstelle wachsen damit da kein Pils rein geht. Radikal zurück schneiden. Und abwarten wie es sich entwickelt. Und wenn nur noch der Stamm  mit 2 m Ästen da stehen bleibt. Entweder er erholt sich oder du setzt in zwei Jahren die Säge an.


----------



## Teicholm (19. Feb. 2017)

Hallo Roland,
ich habe auch alte Halbstämme an Apfelbäumen zur Pflege übernommen. Hier sind die Leitäste - wie bei Deinem
Baum sehr weit heraus gewachsen. Die Bäume tragen noch sehr gut. Das Problem ist jedoch Astbruch beim Schneiden oder wenn dann
mal Früchte hängen.  Ich würde jetzt auch mal abwarten, wie er sich erholt. Es ist ja schon ein radikaler Eingriff für einen so alten Baum.
Der Schnitt schaut aber nicht schlecht aus. 
Vielleicht mal noch den äußeren Übergang vom Schnitt zur Rinde mit einem Messer gut anfasen, damit der Saft besser austreten kann und die Wundheilung
somit beschleunigt.
Wenn der Baum nicht erkrankt und sich gut erholen kann, würde ich ihn als Schattenspender im Sommer und Vitaminspender im Herbst stehen lassen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Feb. 2017)

Hi Torsten,

kompletten Wundverschluß mit künstlicher Rinde macht man heute keine mehr. So eine groß Wunde wird nur noch direkt am Rande (da wo die Rinde glatt geschniten wurde) verschlossen damit dort das Kambium net stark austrocknet. Das "tote" Holzzentrum eines dicken Astes wird freigelassen damit sich da hinter dem "Wundschutz" erst gar keine Feuchtigkeit halten kann und so Pilzen überhaupt erst ne günstige Lebensgrundlage bilden kann

auch ja, ein Pils dringt nach der Arbeit höchstens in den Hals des Baumbeschneiders ein, jedoch net in eine Baumwunde


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Feb. 2017)

Wieder was gelernt.



Teicholm schrieb:


> Der Schnitt schaut aber nicht schlecht aus.


Also ich würde da noch ein paar der rauskragenden Äste kürzen. Foto nehmen, Kreis darum malen und alles was raus kragt, würde ich ab machen. 

Oder Fachmann rufen. Im Baumforum Fragen etc.


----------



## marcus18488 (19. Feb. 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Der Baum wurde ca. 1960 gepflanzt, das ist für einen Apfelbaum ein schönes Alter.



Mein Vater hat mir immer erzählt, dass ein Apfelbaum in der Streuobstwiese bereits 1938 abgesprochen wurde und gefällt werden sollte, da der Ertrag zu gering sei und der Baum nichts tauge.
Der Baum steht heute noch und trägt Äpfel ohne Ende trotz seiner Ca 100 Jahre auf dem Rücken.


----------



## marcus18488 (19. Feb. 2017)

Mein Birnbaums im garten hat mit Ca 150 Jahre alter auch begonnen, die Äste abzuwerfen. Hatte aber auch kein grünes Blatt mehr. War einfach Altersschwäche. 
Jetzt sieht er so aus. 

Hab begonnen, die Rinde abzunehmen und will ein paar Schnitzereien einfügen. 
Ich hänge einfach noch an diesem Baum und deswegen bleibt das Gerippe stehen


----------



## trampelkraut (19. Feb. 2017)

Ich warte mal ab, ob und wie er im Frühjahr austreibt. Wenn er dann wieder Laub trägt werde ich entscheiden ob er noch eine Schonfrist bekommt.


----------



## samorai (20. Feb. 2017)

He Roland!
Um welche Apfel Sorte handelt es sich überhaupt.
Ich hätte da noch einen anderen Tipp!
Kauf Dir jetzt schon einen anderen Apfelbaum, Rezept für die Geschmäcker,jeder Apfel hat im Supermarkt einen Namen, einfach merken.
Dann den neuen Apfelbaum nach Geschmack bestellt/gekauft.
Von den alten schneidest Du einen __ Reis und pfropfst ihn an den neuen Baum auf.


----------



## trampelkraut (20. Feb. 2017)

Hallo Ron.

der Baum trägt zwar gut, aber die Äpfel sind nicht so der Renner. Wenn er nicht so schönen Schatten spenden würde, hätten wir ihn schon vor Jahren gefällt und einen neuen gepflanzt.


----------



## samorai (20. Feb. 2017)

Ja wenn Dein Schattenspender nicht mehr will oder kann liegt es  endlich an Dir, da kann wohl keiner helfen. Wenn der Apfel auch nicht deinen Geschmack trifft ........
Es gibt so viele schmeckende Sorten, je eher Du dich entscheidest um so eher wachsen die in Deinem Garten, Deine Entscheidung.


----------



## trampelkraut (21. Feb. 2017)

Meine Entscheidung wäre den Baum ganz unten abschneiden, Wurzel ausgraben und einen neuen pflanzen. Aber da gibt es noch meine Frau und einen Ur Opa mit 86 Jahren. Der Ur Opa hat den Baum mal gepflanzt und hängt an ihm.


----------



## Küstensegler (21. Feb. 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Meine Entscheidung wäre den Baum ganz unten abschneiden, Wurzel ausgraben und einen neuen pflanzen. Aber da gibt es noch meine Frau und einen Ur Opa mit 86 Jahren. Der Ur Opa hat den Baum mal gepflanzt und hängt an ihm.



Dann würde ich ihn auf alle Fälle stehen lassen, solange der Ur-Opa noch da ist.
Da müsste ich garnicht drüber nachdenken.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## laolamia (21. Feb. 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Der Ur Opa hat den Baum mal gepflanzt und hängt an ihm.



...ja da liegt ein witz ja nahe....ne ich verkneif ihn mir. 

also ich würde meinem opa den gefallen tun und das ding versuchen zu erhalten.....scheiss was auf die äpfel, scheiss was auf den schatten.....die erinnerungen des menschen zaehlen


----------



## lollo (22. Feb. 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Der Ur Opa hat den Baum mal gepflanzt und hängt an ihm.


Hallo Roland,

kannst da mal ein Bild von machen.


----------



## trampelkraut (22. Feb. 2017)

Über deinen Beitrag konnte sogar unser Ur Opa lachen!


----------



## jolantha (22. Feb. 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Der Ur Opa hat den Baum mal gepflanzt und hängt an ihm.



Sorryy, aber da hatte ich auch grade Kopfkino !


----------

